# How do you increase volume radio with speed?



## TimmyP (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey guys I've heard that you can set up the radio to get louder as you go faster ( like get on the hwy ) but I haven't figured out how to do it. I have the Pioneer System if that makes a difference.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

See the Auto Volume section (Page 7-10) in your owners manual. Personally I have mine set to the max change and there isn't a lot of difference.


----------

